# DCC speaker



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

What speaker is recommended for an Atlas Master GP-38. It came with DCC, but I am installing Tsunami decoder and need a speaker.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

All depends where you can put it. I've just put a tsunami in a Athearn GP38 and it was fairly easy to remove a screw in weight under the hood which made room for a small oval speaker in an enclosure. I don't know what the arrangement is in your Atlas. You might need to take a hacksaw to it. If you can post a pic of the chassis it might help.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Cutting down the rear weight is the best option. I usually use a 16mm X 35mm speaker in an enclosure over the cut down rear weight. This picture shows the cut down weight, with a 16mm X 25mm speaker and enclosure ....










Mark.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Good job. That's the speaker I used. Fortunately in the Athearn model the weights are just held in by screws. Looks like you've a production line going there.


----------

